# BB 0-450 schmied 0-450 wie lange



## icecreams dk (6. Mai 2009)

Hi alle zusammen,
Ich wollte mal wissen wie viele wochen/tage  ich ungefähr bräuchte 
Um bb und schmied auf 450 hoch gefarmt zu haben
Danke im Voraus 
Mfg 
Icecream







Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Mai 2009)

Also wenn du wirklich alles selber farmen willst, schätze ich mal 6-8 Wochen bei 2-3 Stunden pro Tag. Schmied braucht halt sehr viel Mats. Die Zeit für Bergbau braucht man hier jetzt nicht erwähnen da du das eh nebenbei skillst.


----------



## Rodulf (27. Mai 2009)

Ich würde sagen, Bergbau ist ziemlich schnell bis 450 geskillt, lediglich die unteren Stufen, wo man mit Silber/Gold/Echtsilber skillen soll sind etwas knifflig aber ich kann mich persönlich nicht erinnern, große Probleme gehabt zu haben.

Schmiedekunst dürfte mit Juwe und Alchie eigentlich auch nicht sehr lange dauern, Erze farmen geht fix und Juwe kann sondieren um eventuell nötige Stein zu finden, der Alchi kann zur Not auch gewisse Metalle transmutieren, gerade Echtsilber ist so ein Kandidat.

Man muss halt nur wissen, wo man am schnellsten Erze farmt, ab Mithril und Thorium wird es ein bisl mühselig aber es ist schaffbar, BC sollte gar keine größeren Probleme darstellen und WotLk, nuja da findet man eigentlich auch genug, wenn nicht gerade wieder ein Hunter oder Mage schneller ist °°

Wald von Elwyn - Westfall/Duskwood/Redridge - Arathi - Ödland/Hügelland - Pestis/Winterquell/Silithius
Höllenfeuerinsel - Quel Danas/ Wälder v. Terrokar/ Schergrat / Nagrand
Borean Tundra - Scholaza/ 1k Winter/ Eiskrone

ich hatte meinen BC skill galub schon auf max. als ich in Höllenfeuerinsel fertig war mit questen und das gleiche war in der Borean Tundra, da hat dann nicht mehr viel Saronit gefehlt um auf max zu sein.

Beim Schmieden muss man wissen, das man viel Mithril braucht um die Spezialisierung zu machen und dann später auch ein wenig an Thorium um weiterzuskillen aber man sollte halt vorher schauen, welche Rezepte man wirklich benötig zum skillen und welche man auch später noch bekommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -M@st3r- (27. Mai 2009)

Hi
Also Schmied von 0-450 kann ich dir leider nicht sagen!
Aber Bergbau von 0-450 hab ich 2 tage gebraucht ... spielzeit ungf. 5-6 stunden! Mit mein 80er Priester :-)


----------

